# Travel Talk > General Discussion - Anything and Everything >  Travelling to Ecuador? Culture of Ecuador

## KatieBell

The individuals of Ecuador are very well disposed and will invite you here as a guest and as an expat despite the fact that you are single lady/mother with a high school little girl. The most significant thing to recall when moving to Ecuador is to be deferential. The way of life here is more preservationist than liberal with regards to family esteems.

----------


## HugoC

Straddling the equator, the Ecuadorian coast rushes up to snow-capped volcanoes then falls away to hot Amazon jungle--all in a country the size of the State of Colorado! I suggest to use 8Rental Company for trip,  It shares a long-contested border with Peru to the south and east, and is bounded by Colombia to the north and the Pacific Ocean to the west. The country can be divided into four regions: the western coastal lowlands, the central Andean highlands, the eastern jungles of the Amazon basin and - some 1000 KM (620 miles) west of the mainland - the Galapagos Islands. Thanks to its agreeable climate and patchwork of habitats (alpine grasslands, coastal swamps, tropical rainforest), Ecuador is one of the most species-rich nations on earth, and ecologists have dubbed Ecuador a megadiversity hotspot.

The Amazon basin, east of the Andes, is an almost impenetrable tangle of rainforest known to Ecuadorians as the Oriente (the East). Although the Amazon itself does not flow through Ecuador, all rivers east of the Andes eventually empty into the mighty river. The Cuyabeno Wildlife Refuge, which we will visit, has been declared one of Earth's ten biological hotspots of biodiversity. Hotspots are the world's richest and most threatened ecosystems and Ecuador claims two!

----------


## jenniferaniston

All travelers arriving in Ecuador must provide proof of negative COVID RT-PCR results within ten (10) days. There are no exceptions to this requirement. Source: coursework writing UK by UK Writing Experts.

----------


## mergetber

it is great

----------

